# Wont wean!



## martinezalfo (Jan 12, 2012)

HI,I need help I have a 6 month old cockatiel that does not want to wean I still have to hand feed 3 times a day.What can I do? Is this normal? Help!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

First off, as long as your are feeding 3 times a day it will never wean. 

A little more info would be helpful, such as how much does the bird weigh, how much you are feeding per feeding, what other foods is the bird eating.


----------



## martinezalfo (Jan 12, 2012)

about 1 1/2 months ago I gradually cut back to 1 feeding a day he got thin and lost weight and almost died he got stiff and would not move,i put him under a heat lamp and in a couple of hours he came back and I started to feed him again 3 times a day but he is not putting on the weight,his weight is 60 grams.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*More info please!!!!!* Such as how much are you feeding. When you cut back on feedings how did you do it, such as skip the middle feeding then the morning one?>????

Here is a link that has some info: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189

We can not help this bird with minimal info...


----------



## martinezalfo (Jan 12, 2012)

right now I am feeding 5cc morning mid day and evening,and the way I cut back when I saw him nibbling on millet was first I took away middle feeding then next week morning feeding and only fed him at night thats when he got sick and lost all the weight,right now he eats little to no millet on his own.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you taken him to a vet? There is a possibility of a low grade yeast or bacterial infection. Or the gut flora may not be good due to an imbalance or a protozoa infection. Sometimes anaerobic bacteria can be in the gut (it is bacteria that does not need air) and interfere with nutrient absorption. I have used a pinch of this in 1 feeding a day for a week and it has helped. The active ingredient of Ronidazole is effective against anaerobic bacteria. http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/ronivet-s.html 

What thickness is the formula? It should be the consistency of babyfood applesauce. If too thin there is not enough nutrient density.

What is the weight of the bird.

PLEASE.....your should supply as much info as possible rather than me having to ask.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this a bird you bred yourself or did you purchase this cockatiel? We do need more information, photos too if you can so we can see the bird.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....as much background on the bird would help....such as did you breed the bird and did the clutchmates wean in a timely manner (between 10-12 weeks)? Or if you purchased an unweaned bird was the seller available as to advising how to wean?

The longest it has taken a bird to wean for me was 5 months. The bird had an underlying problem of giardia, which I was unaware of having a problem with the birds parents.


----------



## martinezalfo (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok,I breed parrotlets so I do have expirience hand feeding I bought this bird unweened at three weeks and I would handfeed for the next 2 months so I believed,so when the cockatiel was 14 months and would not ween I called the breeder and he told me I was feeding him to often at the time I was feeding him 3 times a day morning afternoon and evening was told to cut back a feeding to feed morning and evening for a week and after that to feed only in the evening,not long after that the bird got sick lost weight started to poop a very black color and practically overnight got stiff would not move so I put him in a brooder and left him there for 24 hours surprisingly he got better but he would still not eat by himself so I started to feed him 3 times a day 5cc to 6cc of handfeeding formula(same consistancy of what I feed my baby parrotlets) till now with no weight gain he is at 60g.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like there is more going on here than just a weaning problem. And you meant you called the breeder at 14 weeks? If i were you, i would get this bird to the vet and have some tests run. The blackish color poop could mean liver disease. But it also could indicate that he wasn't eating at that time. How are the droppings now? Can you post pictures of the bird and its droppings?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I agree with bjknight93....it would be in the best interest for the bird to see a vet.

In regards to the black poop. Many times if a bird is dehydrated or is fighting an infection the body temperature will go down. If the body does not have good weight, it will try to draw on body reserves to get warm. While chilled, and dehydration the digestion can slow down or stop, and this would result in when warmed again black poop. BUT as long as that poop was in the bird it would have built up harmful bacteria that would be absorbed thru the intestines further compounding the initial problems.

Other cause of blood poop could be internal bleeding, which can be a secondary result from intestinal parasites....and this can lead to anemia, which leads to more problems.

Since the breeder told you you were feeding too much, how much were you feeding? Many times over-feeeding (more than 10% of body weight) can result in health issues, such as the vitamin nutrients in the formula get stored in the body and liver....overtime this can lead to a toxicity, other health problems and the potential for liver problems.

As long as the bird is not weaned, it's immune system does not have a chance to fully develop.


----------

